# Whats your favorite type of "wax"?



## Surf City Garage (Apr 22, 2014)

Inquiring minds want to know... when you put something down on your cars paint whats you're favorite type of product?


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Brazilian


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah, French or American. Got to have a little somethin' somethin' down there.......Seriously, a poll about car wax? Nobody really cares.


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

MEGUIARS Black Wax
and
Meguiars Quick Detailer


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Zaino Bros...liquid polish...

Bill


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

Hands down! BRAZILIAN WAX!


----------



## GottaGoGTO (Apr 29, 2015)

Royal Blue Brazilian Carnuba from http://pappashine.com/


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Year old poll-13 votes. Res ipsa loquitur.

That being said (it means 'the thing speaks for itself') why would you post a link to another vendor in a thread started by a vendor??:nonod:


----------



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

but Inquiring minds wanted to know! lol


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

First I gently wash with a combination of Mr. Bubble and a teasy hint of Joy then I hand dry with a chamois made from the hides of the Andelusian yak.
I make my wax from the finest hand selected carnoobs then I age it for 7 years in oak casks then gently apply in a circular motion with a hypoallergenic sponge lightly moistened with Evian.
I then hand buff it with mitts made from matching chinchilla hides.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> First I gently wash with a combination of Mr. Bubble and a teasy hint of Joy then I hand dry with a chamois made from the hides of the Andelusian yak.
> I make my wax from the finest hand selected carnoobs then I age it for 7 years in oak casks then gently apply in a circular motion with a hypoallergenic sponge lightly moistened with Evian.
> I then hand buff it with mitts made from matching chinchilla hides.


Just so you know I've saved this in word pad for future use.:lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've used Americana and Chemical Guys Black Pearl and frankly I've had nearly as good of results with the spray on/wipe off Eagle 1 Nano Wax. I can also do that every time I wash the car in a very short amount of time. You just spray and buff without even waiting for haze. I still do the "Big Production" once a year just because how else am I going to use up this expensive stuff.


----------



## House of Wax (Aug 27, 2015)

I've moved on from waxes and onto coatings.


----------

